# Discuss Cooking Facelift?



## *amy* (Jul 19, 2008)

I love Discuss Cooking, & found the site doing a recipe search. Have seen many improvements added features i.e. chat room, pms, sharing family photos, & off-topic discussions, etc. I remember the time when member's photos revolved around the top of the screen. As much as I like getting to know one another, I would like to see photos of food (& discussions) re food & shared recipes. The caricature of folks sitting down to a meal is cool, but would rather see members' cooking pics.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd be happy to - once I win the lottery to afford those things needed.
But I gotta ask....where are yours?
​


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 19, 2008)

There's  some  "pure " cooking sites out there, but I like this one. I don't have the knowledge, time , or energy to post pictures, but I guess that's just me.  As for recipes, I have a whole folder of one's I've printed from here.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 19, 2008)

"Discover Cooking. Discuss Life"


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 19, 2008)

If I ever make something spectacular, I'll post a picture--if my kids don't destroy it before I can get the camera out.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> There's some "pure " cooking sites out there, but I like this one. I don't have the knowledge, time , or energy to post pictures, but I guess that's just me. As for recipes, I have a whole folder of one's I've printed from here.


 

me too, on the pictures. i like seeing them, just can't do them. ditto on recipes.

babe


----------



## *amy* (Jul 20, 2008)

I was referring to featuring members' food photos on the main page. Can you please delete this thread?  Thank you.


----------

